# Footy hat and scarf pattern



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Katerina Lea Hat.
Prem size 3py wool size 2.75 - 3.00 needles 70 stitches
baby size 4 ply wool 3.25 needles 70 stitches
next size 8 ply wool used 3.25 needles 80 stitches
next size 8 ply wool use 3.75 needles 90 stitches
Pattern Katrina Lea hat pattern
[ use 10 stitches for pattern.] Could ajust for an adult if you wanted
cast on no of stitches required for size.
K1,P! repeat from* to end
repeat last row till 2'' for rib[ some larger sizes do an extra 1/2''
Pattern
Row 1. K1 P4*K1, yrn forward, slip 1, K 2 tog, psso, yarn forward, K1, P5 repeat from* to last 5 sts, K1, yarn forward,slip1,K2 tog, psso, yarn forward, K1.
Row 2 *p5,K5,repeat from* to end
row3 Knit
row 4 K1,purl to last st, K1.
continue in pattern [ending with row 2] until work measures approx 11.5 cm or [4.1/2"
Crown Row 1.*K8, K2tog: repeat to end.
Row2 & alternate rows Knit
Row 3*Knit 7, K2tog. repeat from* to end
continue decreasing as before in every 2nd row until[K1,K2tog] row has been completed 14 stitches. 
next roe Knit. break yarn,leaving some length for sewing up seam.
**** with the last 2 sizes with 8 ply wool, you will have the extra stitches and still decrease down to 14 stitches for crown
Scarf Pattern.
Use the same pattern as hat cast on small sizes 3ply 2.75 -3 needles 4ply 3.25 needles, 8ply small size 3.25 neeles larger size 8 ply 3 .75 [ with larger size you can do about 1"" longer in length.
Cast on 15 stitches[ FIRST HALF] pattern same as hat for knit for for 24cms Button hole, K 3 cast off 2, K4 cast off 2 K 4.
K4 Turn work cast on 2 sts, turn work K4, turn work Cast on 2 sts, turn work K 3.
Scarf shaping
Row 1 k1, K2tog knit until last 3 sts, K2tog , Ki.
Rows 2-3 Knit
Repeat rows 1-3 until 3 sts remain knit 2Tog leaves 2 sts knit 1 row cast off normally by knitting 2 sts together and pull loop through.
2nd half cast on 15sts knit pattern for 17 cms.or ajust extra {1' ] for larger size
shaping Decrease row K1, K2tog, knit to las 3 sts.
Rows 2-3 knit
repeat rows 1-3 until 3 sts remain knit k2 tog knit 1 row, k2 tog Pull thread through normally. attach pompom
Make Pom Poms and attach
Hope you all enjoy making this as I did.
My 2 are going to England, they will be a one only.
happy knitting let me know if any problem


----------



## Magg42 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you so much. Will enjoy making these.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Is it possible to see a picture of this?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

fabiana said:


> Is it possible to see a picture of this?


Would it be possible to post a picture?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Sorry, hit the send button too many times. I can't find a remove or delete


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

fabiana said:


> Is it possible to see a picture of this?


Would it be possible to post a picture?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

fabiana said:


> Is it possible to see a picture of this?


Would it be possible to post a picture?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

fabiana said:


> Is it possible to see a picture of this?


Would it be possible to post a picture?


----------



## m.r.b. (Dec 12, 2011)

I checked with some prior posts from juerobinson433 and she had these pictures posted recently. I think they might be the pictures of this pattern. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-55095-1.html


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

m.r.b. said:


> I checked with some prior posts from juerobinson433 and she had these pictures posted recently. I think they might be the pictures of this pattern. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-55095-1.html


Thank you so much for the pictures.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

go to pictures and type in footy hat and scarf
June


----------

